#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  OLT Fiberhome An5516-06b porta UPLINK

## jcmaster85

Boa noite pessoal como ja havia informado em outro post estou recente com minha primeira OLT da Fiberhome o modelo acima, ja estou com todo o acesso através do cabo console, ja ativei todas as portas UPLINK de acordo com o manual do fabricante e conforme varios videos demonstrativos, porem a porta UPLINK não sobe nem a resa, coloca as Gbics uma nela e outra no mikrotik, o mikrotik reconhece a placa e a olt não sei onde olha porem testo as duas gbics em dois mks e funciona, coloco uma no mk e a outra na olt e não alinha nem a pau, ja testei modelos ericsson,mikrotik,cisco e a do proprio fabricante que vem nela e nada, alguem sabe me informar se existe algum problema de compatibilidade com esses modelos? so lembrando que fiz a ativação da por uplink pelo comando set uplink port 19:1 enable ate a 20:6 e nada de levantar o link. Grato mais uma vez a todos.

----------


## Bruno

Bom Dia 

Cara vai ser 19:2 a primeira sfp a 19:1 é xfp tem que subir aki eu tenho na olt gbic da cisco da mikrotik todos up
outra coisa instala anm2000 ai fica mais facil vc configurar

----------


## Edson_CEI

ola como resolveu o problema, ta acontecendo comigo tambem
peguei 6 pares de gbic diferentes inclusive com eth, mas no comando show port all, aparecem todas como down..
ontem numa outra olt por acaso depois de horas um par de gbic subiu mas na outra aqui nadinha

----------

